# RiverHawk B-60 Facelift!!



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looking good.....


----------



## jrogmusc (Jan 4, 2013)

Can anyone shed a little light on the paint for me? I was thinking of using interlux brightside for the bottom and sides, but I just read some things about blistering and durability issues. My thought was that if I got a good single part paint(brightside) that it would be easier to touch up as needed. Im going to be fishing lots of rocky areas so there is no doubt she will be getting some scratches. :-/


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mr. PIB will know....


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

My B60 came with a deck from the factory like that. Pretty solid little boat, but if you ever get water where the foam is.. Have fun with that. I pulled over 50lbs of wet foam from the stern area. We gave that little boat hell and its still holding up today.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> I pulled over 50lbs of wet foam from the stern


SuperDave - 2 part foam doesn't absorb water, don't you know! Just ask others on here. ;D

Looks great Yak and wait for paint it black to comment on paint.


----------

